# Problemas con Smart TV Polaroid



## SugarAlex95

Buenas tardes compañeros. Esta es mi primera vez en la comunidad.

Resulta que hace unos meses me gane en un sorteo una Smart TV de la marca Polaroid, precisamente es el modelo *PTV3215iLED*. Tiene un sistema basado en Android porque en las opciones del sistema decía que el sistema operativo era un tal *SMART TV OS* y debajo decía la versión de android.

Había estado funcionando bien, hasta que hace unos 6 días dejo de funcionar la app de YouTube, me aparecía un mensaje que decía que la app no respondía, así que veía Youtube desde Kodi, no era nada grave. 

El día de hoy le puse una memoria USB y al encenderla inicio en modo bootloader, le di a reiniciar y ya no quiso encender mas, queda en el logo del inicio *"SMARTTV"* de esta manera:



No se si haya alguna manera de iniciarla en modo recovery o algo por el estilo como se hace en los celulares con Android.
Gracias por leerme y ojalá puedan ayudarme con mi problema. 

Saludos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Para estos modelos de Android en TV, necesitas el Firmware de estos modelos, su tamaño ronda los 400MB en algunos modelos, este se carga en una Pendrive USB con el TV apagado, luego enciendes el TV y el Bootloader carga el firmware. En 5 minutos máximo el TV indicará "Sucess" "100%" o "Turn Off TV" "Finish" sea cual sea la forma, así es como se carga el firmware. Busca tu Firmware en Internet y creo que de ser posible mejor lo lleves a garantía


----------



## SugarAlex95

Hola, he tratado de buscar algún Update o algo en la pagina de Polaroid o en la distribuidora que tienen en mi país pero nada mas que el firmware de un Dongle que venden o vendían. También lo he buscado en diferentes foros pero por el momento no he encontrado alguno para esta TV...seguiré buscando a ver si tengo suerte.

Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes

Adjunto el dump para la memoria SPI Flash. Con este he revivido varias TV.


----------



## xXVenomXx

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Adjunto el dump para la memoria SPI Flash. Con este he revivido varias TV.





xXVenomXx dijo:


> ¿Ésto me serviría para restablecer la misma TV Polaroid que está en modo aging y no me ha funcionado con ningún otro método?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Realiza una copia y haz la prueba.


----------



## xXVenomXx

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Realiza una copia y haz la prueba.


¿Cómo puedo hacer la copia? No me interesa que se pierdan las aplicaciones o algo así, solo restablecer la tv para que se pueda usar.


----------



## D@rkbytes

La copia se realiza con la misma aplicación con la que volverás regrabar la memoria.


----------



## helamanhc96

Amigo





D@rkbytes dijo:


> La copia se realiza con la misma aplicación con la que volverás regrabar la memoria.


 Amigo me puedes explicar el proceso si no es molestia?
Alguien tiene la solución a este problema?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Es simple. Necesitas un programador de memorias Flash SPI.
Si usas el RT809F o RT809H no se necesita desoldar la memoria, el proceso se realiza por el puerto VGA.
Con otros, por ejemplo el CH341A o el EZP20XX se tiene que desoldar la memoria.

Antes que nada se realiza una copia.
Se borra la memoria y se le graba el dump correspondiente al modelo del TV

Nota: Con el programador RT809F o RT809H no es necesario un previo borrado, pues lo hace por defecto antes de grabar la memoria.
Lo que sí es importante es realizar una copia por si surge algo no esperado, al menos se podrá dejar el TV como estaba.

Ejemplos:


----------



## SugarAlex95

Buenas tardes.
Hace poco conseguí un programador de China, el EZP2019 y lo pedi con las pinzas SoiC8. Solo que no se donde esta la memoria.

Abri la tapa de la pantalla y el unico chip que encuentro que tiene 8 pines es este 

No se si sea ese, es que en el Software del programador me pide el fabricante y el modelo del chip y no me aparece este, asi que no se.


----------



## D@rkbytes

SugarAlex95 dijo:


> No se si sea ese, es que en el Software del programador me pide el fabricante y el modelo del chip y no me aparece este, asi que no se.


Ese chip no es la memoria, ese chip es un High Performance PWM Controller y seguramente es el chip para backlight.

Si ese televisor usa la tarjeta TP.MS3393.PB755 debe tener una memoria W25Q32BSIG
En la imagen adjunta se indica su ubicación.


----------



## SugarAlex95

Mmm, no es la misma tarjeta que la que tiene mi pantalla.
Mi pantalla muestra CV950xh-c42 serigrafiado en la placa, además no cuenta con puerto VGA.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Ese es el problema con ese tipo de marcas de TV, llegan a usar diferentes tarjetas y pantallas para el mismo modelo.
Si no se consigue el firmware se tendrá que reemplazar la tarjeta principal. Por suerte esa sí se consigue a buen precio.
Busca en Mercado Libre, está alrededor de $1000.00 pesos MN/MX


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Podes Confirmar si dice el texto "UART" en esa placa?

Está justo en las salidas RCA Component, son 3 conectores... Si es eso, entonces toca TX, RX, 3.3V y GND del chassis y por ahí se programa desde puerto serial, desde MAXIM232 o desde cable FTDI...


----------



## analogico

parece que esa placa usa una memoria EMMC  cuadrada y no una SPI de las de 8 pines


----------



## Maribelt

Hola, 
Tengo una polaroid smart tv ptv3215iled LED HD de 32 pulgadas, con sistema androide. Hace días moviendole al menú oculto, por equivocación lo puse en aging mode (modo refresco) cuando enciendo la tv empieza normal y luego entra el cambio de luces (blanco, negro, azul, rojo y VERDE) y así sucesivamente. El control remoto no responde. La tv no tiene la tecla source. Me dijeron que antes de enchufarla, presionara las teclas power y channel + y después la conectará ala corriente y dejara presionados esos 2 botones hasta que LA IMAGEN volviera a su normalidad. Cosa que no me funcionó. 
Me gustaría saber si alguien de aquí podría darme algúna ayuda. Se los agradecería.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Si no logras salir de ese modo, trata con lo que menciono en el post #4
También puedes probar desconectando el cable de señal LVDS, encender el TV por un minuto, apagar el TV, volver a conectar el cable y encender el TV.
Y como último recurso, reprogramar la memoria SPI Flash, para tal caso adjunto el archivo.


----------



## Maribelt

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si no logras salir de ese modo, trata con lo que menciono en el post #4
> También puedes probar desconectando el cable de señal LVDS, encender el TV por un minuto, apagar el TV, volver a conectar el cable y encender el TV.
> Y como último recurso, reprogramar la memoria SPI Flash, para tal caso adjunto el archivo.


Muchas gracias, lo intentaré.


----------



## gord16

Tengo el mismo problema con una tv del mismo modelo. Encontré "la actualizacion" desde la pagina oficial de polaroid en facebook pero no lo detecta. Al parecer usan una misma ROM para todas sus TVs.



heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Podes Confirmar si dice el texto "UART" en esa placa?
> 
> Está justo en las salidas RCA Component, son 3 conectores... Si es eso, entonces toca TX, RX, 3.3V y GND del chassis y por ahí se programa desde puerto serial, desde MAXIM232 o desde cable FTDI...
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 186794



Ese HDMI sí dice UART, y tambien tiene un conector de 3 pines al lado de ese HDMI, pero solo tiene TX, RX y GND

Edit: Encontré la actualizacion del firmware Actualización Smart TV – Google Drive


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Puedes poner los detalles de la falla? el modelo al al que aplicaste el ROM y como lo hiciste?



gord16 dijo:


> Tengo el mismo problema con una tv del mismo modelo. Encontré "la actualizacion" desde la pagina oficial de polaroid en facebook pero no lo detecta. Al parecer usan una misma ROM para todas sus TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ese HDMI sí dice UART, y tambien tiene un conector de 3 pines al lado de ese HDMI, pero solo tiene TX, RX y GND
> 
> Edit: Encontré la actualizacion del firmware Actualización Smart TV – Google Drive


----------



## Oswaldoornelas

Hola alguien sabe como salir de angig mode o modo refresco de esta pantalla.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Mira por aquí:





						Problema de colores (refresh) en TV LED (aging mode)
					

Hola amigos! Quisiera saber si alguien ha solucionado este problema. Al encender, no llega señal al pin DIM del IC que controla a los LEDs del backlight. Le agrego los 3v3 a ese pin y la pantalla enciende, pero se ve una secuencia de colores (RGB) en la pantalla completa, dos segundos Rojo, dos...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## gord16

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Puedes poner los detalles de la falla? el modelo al al que aplicaste el ROM y como lo hiciste?


Vi un tutorial que muestra cómo lo hace en una tarjeta cv950h-c42 sin la X, pero debería entrar al modo download presionando el botón de encendido para que detecte el firmware. Lastimosamente no encuentro la forma de que detecte el firmware ni que entre en modo download.


----------



## XZGABO177

gord16 dijo:


> Tengo el mismo problema con una tv del mismo modelo. Encontré "la actualizacion" desde la pagina oficial de polaroid en facebook pero no lo detecta. Al parecer usan una misma ROM para todas sus TVs.
> 
> 
> 
> Ese HDMI sí dice UART, y tambien tiene un conector de 3 pines al lado de ese HDMI, pero solo tiene TX, RX y GND
> 
> Edit: Encontré la actualizacion del firmware Actualización Smart TV – Google Drive


A*-*m*í* me pas*ó* lo mismo*,* solo que después me puse a leer bien el post de facebook y resulta que la actualización que pensé que era para la smart tv*,* en realidad era para un dispositivo llamado "Dongle".
*A*l intentarla actualizar me mand*ó* al modo de recovery*,* donde puls*é* la segunda opción y desde ahí se congela y ya no sale.
*Y* sobre la confu*s*ión de las placas*, *s*í* hay dos modelos completamente distintos pero con el mismo nombre*.*


----------



## Javier2607

Hola*. **E*l día de hoy me surgió un problema con mi TV Smart Polaroid PTV4017ILED debido a que no pasa del logo de Android y he leído que se debe descargar los firmware pero los he buscado y no los encuentro*, *igual  hablan de resetear pero no s*é* c*ó*mo*. A*gradecería su apoyo*.*


----------



## D@rkbytes

Busca el firmware por modelo de tarjeta, no por marca ni modelo de televisor.
Tal vez encuentres alguno que le funcione aunque se muestre otra marca al iniciar.


----------



## FRANKIRUIZ

Hola buenos días soy nuevo aqui y tengo una smart tv PTV3215iled (polaroid) al momento de actualizarla ya no paso del logo "SMART TV."  la. Verdad no soy técnico y pues no se que mas hacer  e buscado por muchos lados y no encuentro solución. Espero puedan ayudarme. Ya que con esto del covid 19 me e quedado sin trabajo y ahora me pasa esto con mi tv no puedo solventar el gasto para llevarla a un técnico.. 
Espero recibir algun comentario que me ayude. 
Ante mano mucha gracias a todos.


----------



## Jota Jota

@FRANKIRUIZ Desconecta el TV por unos 5 a 10 minutos y me cuentas.. y si tenes dispositivos conectados a este mismo desconéctalos antes de desconectar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Movido al tema del mismo problema  *PTV3215iLED*  . . . parece que no buscaste tanto !


----------



## Hctor03

Hola que tal, tengo un problema con mi pantalla Polaroid PTV3215iLED, pasa que al conectarla a la corriente solo se prende el led rojo, pero no enciende la pantalla ni con los botones físicos de la pantalla ni con el control remoto, si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería


----------



## D@rkbytes

¿Qué modelo de tarjeta tiene?


----------



## Jota Jota

@Hctor03


D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿Qué modelo de tarjeta tiene?



Si no estoy mal es una Chinita Tp.mt5510i.pb801

Es difícil determinar una falla sin echar un vistazo pero por lo general al Micro hay que darle una repasada de soldadura y a la placa en general, si a simple vista no se ve alguna anomalía, si no responde habrá que profundizar las correspondientes mediciones.


----------



## D@rkbytes

Jota Jota dijo:


> Si no estoy mal es una Chinita Tp.mt5510i.pb801


Por aquí hay varios firmware para esa tarjeta:
*TP.MT5510I.PB801 Software Free Download*


----------



## luis mi

Hola, tengo un problema con mi polaroid PTV3215iLED, pasa que no puedo actualizar play store para descargar la app de netflix


----------



## D@rkbytes

Si el sistema es Android posiblemente la puedas instalar desde una memoria USB


----------



## Aicrag

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Si no logras salir de ese modo, trata con lo que menciono en el post #4
> También puedes probar desconectando el cable de señal LVDS, encender el TV por un minuto, apagar el TV, volver a conectar el cable y encender el TV.
> Y como último recurso, reprogramar la memoria SPI Flash, para tal caso adjunto el archivo.


Me pasó lo mismo descargué archivo ya se ve imagen de inicio pero control no funciona ni los de tv


----------



## D@rkbytes

Seguramente es porque el archivo no corresponde a la tarjeta de tu TV
¿Qué modelo de tarjeta tiene?


----------



## Aicrag

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Seguramente es porque el archivo no corresponde a la tarjeta de tu TV
> ¿Qué modelo de tarjeta tiene?


CV950XH-C42


----------



## D@rkbytes

No tengo el dump para esa tarjeta.
Lo que puedes hacer es probar con un control remoto universal.


----------



## Aicrag

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No tengo el dump para esa tarjeta.
> Lo que puedes hacer es probar con un control remoto universal.


Okey gracias


----------



## OSWALDO0812

FRANKIRUIZ dijo:


> Hola buenos días soy nuevo aqui y tengo una smart tv PTV3215iled (polaroid) al momento de actualizarla ya no paso del logo "SMART TV."  la. Verdad no soy técnico y pues no se que mas hacer  e buscado por muchos lados y no encuentro solución. Espero puedan ayudarme. Ya que con esto del covid 19 me e quedado sin trabajo y ahora me pasa esto con mi tv no puedo solventar el gasto para llevarla a un técnico..
> Espero recibir algun comentario que me ayude.
> Ante mano mucha gracias a todos.


Estoy en la misma situación*. **He* buscado el firmware por todos lados y no *he* podido encontrarlo*.*
*S*i lo llegas a conseguir*, *por favor compártelo*. *


----------



## Aicrag

OSWALDO0812 dijo:


> Estoy en la misma situación*. **He* buscado el firmware por todos lados y no *he* podido encontrarlo*.*
> *S*i lo llegas a conseguir*, *por favor compártelo*. *




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 16, 2020

Les paso este archivo yo tenía los mismos problemas sin querer puse mode aging después actualicé y la pantalla nada más secuencia de colores depues el puro logo aquí mismo encontré este archivo descomprimir dentro son tres archivos los pasé a un USB y listo se acabaron los problemas al ya verse la pantalla reiniciar de fábrica y solucionas todo tus problemas


----------



## DOSMETROS

No veo el archivo


----------



## Aicrag

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No veo el archivo


Publicado en el tema 'Problema de colores en TV LED (aging mode)' Problema de colores en TV LED (aging mode)


----------



## OSWALDO0812

Buen día, hace unos días trate de actualizar manualmente mi Smart tv marca polaroid modelo PTV4317iLED, pero no se cargó bien la actualización y ahora al prender la pantalla me aparece este mensaje y no puedo avanzar, otro problema es que no tengo el control para realizar los comandos de reset, alguien podría ayudarme diciéndome lo que debo hacer, ¡gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes

Si la tarjeta principal es la TP.MT5510i.PB801, puedes probar con estos firmware.
*TP.MT5510i.PB801 Software free download*


----------



## tv520

Hola como ultimo recurso vengo a pedir ayuda aqui. tengo un tv polaroid PTV3215ILED (la placa base es TP.MT5510I.PB801) al encender solo se queda en el logo android unos días antes de esto aparecía que la aplicación playstore se habia cerrado o no respondía (no recuerdo bien). ya intente muchas cosas dejar desconectada la tv un día, acceder al modo recovery (intente con varias combinaciones y con ninguna pude entrar a ese modo), poner en una usb el archivo que esta en el link que dejo Aicrag, intentar instalar el firmware del link que dejo D@rkbytes (use el firmware numero 3 y manteniendo presionado el botón power al conectar la tv) si alguno me ayuda se lo agradezco de antemano.


----------



## arion9231

Hola, estuve investigando sobre el menú secreto o menú de servicio en mi televisor y le moví unas cosas a la configuración de pantalla B/W, le moví a los números de la sección "B" y se volvió la pantalla en negro, busco una solución o doy por perdida mi tv.
La pantalla solo está en negro, cuando prende solo se ve el led verde pero en la pantalla no sale ningun mensaje.


----------



## ermonche

Cómo puedo ver mi Polaroid ptv3215iled en la red ya que no la veo, me podrían ayudar ?


----------



## Vinss

Disculpen*. **Y*o compré el mismo modelo de TV pero no tiene para descargar aplicaciones*. ¿P*or*-*qu*é*?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Porque hay 3 variantes:
1. Smart TV de 8GB de almacenamiento Con Android
2. Smart TV de 4GB de almacenamiento Con Android
3. TV LCD, sin Android.



arion9231 dijo:


> Hola, estuve investigando sobre el menú secreto o menú de servicio en mi televisor y le moví unas cosas a la configuración de pantalla B/W, le moví a los números de la sección "B" y se volvió la pantalla en negro, busco una solución o doy por perdida mi tv.
> La pantalla solo está en negro, cuando prende solo se ve el led verde pero en la pantalla no sale ningun mensaje.



Para eso necesitas primero escribir el procedimiento que hiciste para acceder.
Necesitamos el modelo exacto, fotografías de la placa donde se vea legible el número de serie y chassis de la TV
Para darte



tv520 dijo:


> Hola como ultimo recurso vengo a pedir ayuda aqui. tengo un tv polaroid PTV3215ILED (la placa base es TP.MT5510I.PB801) al encender solo se queda en el logo android unos días antes de esto aparecía que la aplicación playstore se había cerrado o no respondía (no recuerdo bien). ya intente muchas cosas dejar desconectada la tv un día, acceder al modo recovery (intente con varias combinaciones y con ninguna pude entrar a ese modo), poner en una usb el archivo que esta en el link que dejo Aicrag, intentar instalar el firmware del link que dejo D@rkbytes (use el firmware numero 3 y manteniendo presionado el botón power al conectar la tv) si alguno me ayuda se lo agradezco de antemano.



Es reinstalación del sistema Operativo Android, se hace por medio de una pendrive USB con el Firmware dentro... Creo tener el Firmware
¿Es esta tu placa?
Porque Tengo el Firmware para esa placa. por favor manda fotografía y confirma

---
Para @tv520

Este es el procedimiento que me ha servido para varios modelos:


----------



## Mich_09

gord16 dijo:


> Edit: Encontré la actualizacion del firmware Actualización Smart TV – Google Drive



Intenté instalar la actualización con el archivo que adjuntaste; dice ''Instalando actualización del sistema", pero solo cargó un cuarto de la barrita y no avanzó más, como cuánto tardará?


----------



## EdgarCasas

Maribelt dijo:


> Hola,
> Tengo una polaroid smart tv ptv3215iled LED HD de 32 pulgadas, con sistema androide. Hace días moviendole al menú oculto, por equivocación lo puse en aging mode (modo refresco) cuando enciendo la tv empieza normal y luego entra el cambio de luces (blanco, negro, azul, rojo y VERDE) y así sucesivamente. El control remoto no responde. La tv no tiene la tecla source. Me dijeron que antes de enchufarla, presionara las teclas power y channel + y después la conectará ala corriente y dejara presionados esos 2 botones hasta que LA IMAGEN volviera a su normalidad. Cosa que no me funcionó.
> Me gustaría saber si alguien de aquí podría darme algúna ayuda. Se los agradecería.



Hola, pusiste encontrar la solución, tengo el mismo problema, no logro salir del modo test, si encontraste alguna solución por favor dime... Muchas gracias.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Intenta esto:

Descarga este archivo dentro de una usb
Insertala en la TV apagada
enciende la TV y espera que detecte la USB
Luego de unos minutos la TV reiniciará y listo, saldrás de ese modo.

(si en 1 hora la Tv no reinicia, apágalo con el control remoto o manualmente)




EdgarCasas dijo:


> Hola, pusiste encontrar la solución, tengo el mismo problema, no logro salir del modo test,
> Hola, tengo el mismo problema, no logro salir del modo test, si encontraste alguna solución por favor dime... Muchas gracias.





Maribelt dijo:


> Hola,
> Tengo una polaroid smart tv ptv3215iled LED HD de 32 pulgadas, con sistema androide. Hace días moviendole al menú oculto, por equivocación lo puse en aging mode (modo refresco) cuando enciendo la tv empieza normal y luego entra el cambio de luces (blanco, negro, azul, rojo y VERDE) y así sucesivamente. El control remoto no responde. La tv no tiene la tecla source. Me dijeron que antes de enchufarla, presionara las teclas power y channel + y después la conectará ala corriente y dejara presionados esos 2 botones hasta que LA IMAGEN volviera a su normalidad. Cosa que no me funcionó.
> Me gustaría saber si alguien de aquí podría darme algúna ayuda. Se los agradecería.


También para ti es esta solución


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por algún lado leí que algunos modelos de TV se enchufaban con el botón propio de power presionado


----------



## Tania24

El cable de corriente eléctrica se descompuso, lo sé porque a veces no prendía y tenía que mover el cable (pegado de la tv) para que encendiera el *f*oquito rojo. Hay algún otro cable que pueda usar para encender la tv ? Ayuda por*_*fa*vor.*


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Puedes usar cualquier tipo de cable eléctrico, pero debe ser paralelo, puedes llevar la muestra o bien puedes pedir del cable paralelo calibre #16


----------



## RUBI.LEON

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Para estos modelos de Android en TV, necesitas el Firmware de estos modelos, su tamaño ronda los 400MB en algunos modelos, este se carga en una Pendrive USB con el TV apagado, luego enciendes el TV y el Bootloader carga el firmware. En 5 minutos máximo el TV indicará "Sucess" "100%" o "Turn Off TV" "Finish" sea cual sea la forma, así es como se carga el firmware. Busca tu Firmware en Internet y creo que de ser posible mejor lo lleves a garantía


Hola descargue el, archivo que proporcionaron, aquí pero no entendí de forma clara como reizar el procedimiento podrías orientarme paso a paso. Gracias


----------



## tv520

@heidyvanesa19 si me proporcionas el firmware te lo agradecería y si la placa que pusiste es la misma.


----------



## cesar258

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Porque hay 3 variantes:
> 1. Smart TV de 8GB de almacenamiento Con Android
> 2. Smart TV de 4GB de almacenamiento Con Android
> 3. TV LCD, sin Android.
> 
> 
> 
> Para eso necesitas primero escribir el procedimiento que hiciste para acceder.
> Necesitamos el modelo exacto, fotografías de la placa donde se vea legible el número de serie y chassis de la TV
> Para darte
> 
> 
> 
> Es reinstalación del sistema Operativo Android, se hace por medio de una pendrive USB con el Firmware dentro... Creo tener el Firmware
> ¿Es esta tu placa?
> Porque Tengo el Firmware para esa placa. por favor manda fotografía y confirma
> 
> ---
> Para @tv520
> 
> Este es el procedimiento que me ha servido para varios modelos:


Hola hedyvanesa si pudieras aportar el firmware también necesito cargarlo a la misma placa por favor


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Buenos días amigo.

@cesar258  y @tv520  Leyeron los comentarios? el post #18 tiene la fuente para descargarlo.

Además no proporcionan ustedes dos los modelos exactos, ni fotografías ni detalles de su placa.


----------



## angelcruz

Hola¡
@heidyvanesa19  saludos, abusando de tu experiencia quisiera que me orientaras en la reinstalación de firmware para este televisor
descargue ya un par de archivos de www.kazmielecom.com/2020/05/23/-software.html?fbclid=IwAR3l46jq8_eulAte2kINOIH4xHs2ZO-pJUcdPPCkYBHWrOQgr-NxqanijuI he intente actualizar ya via usb pero no consigo que pase nada, de igual manera intente el procedimiento del post #54 sin exito espero puedan ayudarme, saludos.
TELEVISOR 
Mitsui mtv3216iled  SMART​


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Te comento que este modelo se puede reparar de la siguiente forma:

Busca un cable USB Macho Macho no mayor a 1 metro o que esté bien blindado contra estática, debe ser un buen cable




Conecta tu TV al puerto USB 1

Conecta el otro extremo al PC o Laptop puerto USB de alta velocidad (identificado con color azul o letras USB SS) 

Busca este programa: ADB Setup
O simplemente descargalo:


		Código:
	

https://drive.google.com/u/0/uc?id=0B0MKgCbUM0itSUhpUklCTFpzWkE&export=download


El anterior programa te lo detectará como Dispositivo Android, si logras hacer que lo detecte, estás a pasos finales.

Descarga esto en la PC:








						Android Multi Tools FREE v1.02b
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Ejecutalo como administrador

Por último, en la PC selecciona la opción 5 que es WIPE DATA

Espera que reinicie la TV o apágalo cuando solicite o muestre mensaje de reinicio o RESTART

Enciende la TV y verás el asisten de configuración de Android en la TV

Caso contrario, por medio de ADB y comandos como "PUSH" podrás subir el firmware...

O también, Intenta de nuevo pasar el firmware por USB


----------



## Taguila

OSWALDO0812 dijo:


> Estoy en la misma situación*. **He* buscado el firmware por todos lados y no *he* podido encontrarlo*.*
> *S*i lo llegas a conseguir*, *por favor compártelo*. *



Sigan estos pasos: desconectar tv, conectar usb ya con los archivos descomprimidos en ella (preferencia que el usb no sea mayor a 8gb), conectar y encender tv y esperar a que inicie la tv sola. 



			https://drive.google.com/file/d/15LOTCkluXDaskU3Tm0zMM9OJhgGFq6FC/view?usp=sharing


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Lo resubo al foro, para que quede permanente y no se borre al ser enlaces externos.  Gracias @Taguila

Me acaban de comentar que cuando el Televisor no inicia bien, está en un ciclo de inicio, logo y de nuevo inicio, no enciende porque se queda con led rojo de Standby, es porque la tarjeta de WiFi está quemada, la solución es retirarla con mucho cuidado. Deben medir 3.3 voltios y son perfectamente reemplazables.


----------



## Taguila

Taguila dijo:


> Si aún no puedes salir del modo agin responde, aquí tengo el archivo necesario pompones en un USB vació y listo pesa como ue megas


Ve el vídeo, ahí la solución. (Comparten mi archivo y se adjudican el crédito)


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Te refieres a este archivo?


----------



## Torresenterprises

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Te refieres a este archivo?


Buena tarde*,* me puedes decir paso a paso como instalarlo y entrar efectivamente a menú técnico *?*, lo hice 15 veces*,* me funcionó pero por error me salí del menú sin resetear de fábrica*.*


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Esto es:
Quita la energía de la TV, desconéctala.y déjala así por 5 minutos pero no menos de 3 minutos.
Pendrive de 8GB,  repito, no debe ser mayor a 8GB y de preferencia que tenga LED y sea de alta velocidad. ¿Porqué el LED? pues para ver si la está leyendo. Formateada en FAT32,

Descomprime los archivos y pásalos al pendrive USB.
Si no funciona, solo inserta el archivo sin descomprimir

Inserta el Pendrive en la ranura USB #1

Conecta la TV e inmediatamente debería entrar a modo servicio.

Si no enciende, presiona el botón de power (encendido) del TV por 6 segundos.

Ya debería encender con el menú de servicio.

Inténtalo y guarda los parámetros mínimo 3 veces seguidas para que de verdad lo guarde

----------------
Cuando se quede en logo intenta también esto:
Necesitas el control remoto original
Con el control remoto, presiona el botón de TV digital y luego presiona el botón MENU o Settings y luego presiona estas teclas en esta secuencia:

1 1 4 7



Torresenterprises dijo:


> Buena tarde*,* me puedes decir paso a paso como instalarlo y entrar efectivamente a menú técnico *?*, lo hice 15 veces*,* me funcionó pero por error me salí del menú sin resetear de fábrica*.*



*O bien usa este archivo alterno descomprimido a la raíz de tu PenDrive USB, repito, No mayor a 8GB e intenta lo anterior, dejando la TV desconectada, con el Pendrive puesto en la ranura USB #1, conecta la TV pero no presiones ningún botón del control ni del mismo TV. Debería encender solo. O bien Presiona por 6 a 9 segundos el botón  de Power (encendido) que está e el TV

Nota: Este archivo quita el MODO AGING de estas TV Polaroid, ya que lo que hace es únicamente Restablecer de fábrica los valores de la TV. 

El archivo Adjunto:*

Este archivo ALTERNO es para solucionar el problema que origina un mal uso del menú de servicio también, específicamente cuando se ponen a tocar configuraciones sin entender INGLÉS al activar la función aging mode, en dónde la pantalla, solo mostrará colores sólidos, como rojo, azul, verde y blanco.

En este modo la tv no permite accionar ningún botón físico ni en el control remoto para configurar o volver a ingresar al menú de servicio.

Recuerda que el menú de servicio es única y específicamente para uso en talleres especializados en reparación, si usted no es técnico o desconoce el funcionamiento no ingresé al menú de servicio por ningún motivo.

Advertencia está solución a sido probada en las pantallas Polaroid modelos ptv3215iled, si se usa en otro modelo por favor confirme su funcionamiento.

Descargar el archivo alterno,  este archivo tiene la función de reprogramar el sistema operativo de nuestra Smart tv a sus valores de fábrica.

Con el archivo descargado debemos copiarlo a una memoria Pendrive USB, limpia y formateada en Fat32 no mayor a 8GB, ya sea copiarlo desde tu PC, o desde tu celular utilizando un convertidor otg.

Una vez copiado el archivo procederemos a conectar la memoria USB en el puerto USB #1 de nuestra Smart tv.

Atención, la pantalla Smart tv debe estar desconectada de la red electrica, si todo está correcto, al momento de conectar el cable de alimentación la pantalla encenderá automáticamente y aparecerá el logo de Smart TV, esperemos 2 minutos para proceder a desconectar y reconectar la energía eléctrica, con este proceso la Smart tv iniciará correctamente, en algunos equipos es necesario hacer el proceso 3 veces para que la configuración quede guardada permanentemente.

Créditos a @Taguila


----------



## Torresenterprises

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Esto es:
> Quita la energía de la TV, desconéctala.y déjala así por 5 minutos pero no menos de 3 minutos.
> Pendrive de 8GB,  repito, no debe ser mayor a 8GB y de preferencia que tenga LED y sea de alta velocidad. ¿Porqué el LED? pues para ver si la está leyendo. Formateada en FAT32,
> 
> Descomprime los archivos y pásalos al pendrive USB.
> Si no funciona, solo inserta el archivo sin descomprimir
> 
> Inserta el Pendrive en la ranura USB #1
> 
> Conecta la TV e inmediatamente debería entrar a modo servicio.
> 
> Si no enciende, presiona el botón de power (encendido) del TV por 6 segundos.
> 
> Ya debería encender con el menú de servicio.
> 
> Inténtalo y guarda los parámetros mínimo 3 veces seguidas para que de verdad lo guarde
> 
> ----------------
> Cuando se quede en logo intenta también esto:
> Necesitas el control remoto original
> Con el control remoto, presiona el botón de TV digital y luego presiona el botón MENU o Settings y luego presiona estas teclas en esta secuencia:
> 
> 1 1 4 7
> 
> 
> 
> *O bien usa este archivo alterno descomprimido a la raíz de tu PenDrive USB, repito, No mayor a 8GB e intenta lo anterior, dejando la TV desconectada, con el Pendrive puesto en la ranura USB #1, conecta la TV pero no presiones ningún botón del control ni del mismo TV. Debería encender solo. O bien Presiona por 6 a 9 segundos el botón  de Power (encendido) que está e el TV
> 
> Nota: Este archivo quita el MODO AGING de estas TV Polaroid, ya que lo que hace es únicamente Restablecer de fábrica los valores de la TV.
> 
> El archivo Adjunto:*
> 
> Este archivo ALTERNO es para solucionar el problema que origina un mal uso del menú de servicio también, específicamente cuando se ponen a tocar configuraciones sin entender INGLÉS al activar la función aging mode, en dónde la pantalla, solo mostrará colores sólidos, como rojo, azul, verde y blanco.
> 
> En este modo la tv no permite accionar ningún botón físico ni en el control remoto para configurar o volver a ingresar al menú de servicio.
> 
> Recuerda que el menú de servicio es única y específicamente para uso en talleres especializados en reparación, si usted no es técnico o desconoce el funcionamiento no ingresé al menú de servicio por ningún motivo.
> 
> Advertencia está solución a sido probada en las pantallas Polaroid modelos ptv3215iled, si se usa en otro modelo por favor confirme su funcionamiento.
> 
> Descargar el archivo alterno,  este archivo tiene la función de reprogramar el sistema operativo de nuestra Smart tv a sus valores de fábrica.
> 
> Con el archivo descargado debemos copiarlo a una memoria Pendrive USB, limpia y formateada en Fat32 no mayor a 8GB, ya sea copiarlo desde tu PC, o desde tu celular utilizando un convertidor otg.
> 
> Una vez copiado el archivo procederemos a conectar la memoria USB en el puerto USB #1 de nuestra Smart tv.
> 
> Atención, la pantalla Smart tv debe estar desconectada de la red electrica, si todo está correcto, al momento de conectar el cable de alimentación la pantalla encenderá automáticamente y aparecerá el logo de Smart TV, esperemos 2 minutos para proceder a desconectar y reconectar la energía eléctrica, con este proceso la Smart tv iniciará correctamente, en algunos equipos es necesario hacer el proceso 3 veces para que la configuración quede guardada permanentemente.
> 
> Créditos a @Taguila


Ok, muchísimas gracias al parecer mi error es usar una memoria más grande, más tarde lo pongo en práctica y les aviso que tal, muchísimas gracias


----------



## Torresenterprises

Buena tarde, ya intente varias veces (toda la mañana) sin poder entrar al menú, mi pregunta ahora es, cada cuando debo sacar la memoria ? Después de cada intento, después de cada 3 intentos o nunca sacar? La nueva memoria prende el led de lectura pero no pasa de ponerse en el display de la pantalla "smarttv" y ahí se queda, espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## heidyvanesa19

La memoria la sacas solo cuando terminas de trabajar con ella.
Has reseteado alguna vez las tablet con android? donde presionas unas combinaciones de teclas para poderla encender en modo desarrollador.

Pues eso mismo con la TV, presionas el boton de encendido de la TV y lo mantienes presionado y estando así, conectas la corriente eléctrica al TV para que te encienda en ese modo.

O bien, intenta primero sin el Pendrive USB


----------



## Torresenterprises

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> La memoria la sacas solo cuando terminas de trabajar con ella.
> Has reseteado alguna vez las tablet con android? donde presionas unas combinaciones de teclas para poderla encender en modo desarrollador.
> 
> Pues eso mismo con la TV, presionas el boton de encendido de la TV y lo mantienes presionado y estando así, conectas la corriente eléctrica al TV para que te encienda en ese modo.
> 
> O bien, intenta primero sin el Pendrive USB


Ok te agradezco 
Lo pondré en práctica, si, si recuerdo reiniciar algún Android


----------



## ohloredo7

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Te comento que este modelo se puede reparar de la siguiente forma:
> 
> Busca un cable USB Macho Macho no mayor a 1 metro o que esté bien blindado contra estática, debe ser un buen cable
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 269292
> 
> 
> Conecta tu TV al puerto USB 1
> 
> Conecta el otro extremo al PC o Laptop puerto USB de alta velocidad (identificado con color azul o letras USB SS)
> 
> Busca este programa: ADB Setup
> O simplemente descargalo:
> 
> 
> Código:
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/u/0/uc?id=0B0MKgCbUM0itSUhpUklCTFpzWkE&export=download
> 
> 
> El anterior programa te lo detectará como Dispositivo Android, si logras hacer que lo detecte, estás a pasos finales.
> 
> Descarga esto en la PC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Android Multi Tools FREE v1.02b
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ejecutalo como administrador
> 
> Por último, en la PC selecciona la opción 5 que es WIPE DATA
> 
> Espera que reinicie la TV o apágalo cuando solicite o muestre mensaje de reinicio o RESTART
> 
> Enciende la TV y verás el asisten de configuración de Android en la TV
> 
> Caso contrario, por medio de ADB y comandos como "PUSH" podrás subir el firmware...
> 
> O también, Intenta de nuevo pasar el firmware por USB



*I*ntentar*é* esta opci*ó*n...pero no comprendo bien.
Ocupo los descargar los dos, porque el link de drive ya no est*á* y el *A*ndroid *M*ulti *T*ool lo detecta como virus.
*A*ún as*í* consegu*í* ADB *haber* *a ver *que sucede.


----------



## Anibalrafas

Hola, yo tengo un problema con mi TV Polaroid, da doble imagen. Pero de una forma extraña, del lado izquierdo la una imagen y del lado derecho da la misma imagen
Hola, tengo un problema con mi TV polaroid, me da imagen de un lado. Y del otro lado me da la misma imagen, alguien sabe cómo solucionarlo? Necesito su ayuda por favor
Hola, tengo un problema con mi TV polaroid, me da imagen de un lado. Y del otro lado me da la misma imagen, alguien sabe cómo solucionarlo? Necesito su ayuda por favor
Que hago?


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Anibalrafas dijo:


> Hola, tengo un problema con mi TV polaroid, me da imagen de un lado. Y del otro lado me da la misma imagen, alguien sabe cómo solucionarlo? Necesito su ayuda por favor. Que hago?



¿La pregunta es, ambas imágenes presentan movimiento o son estáticas?


----------



## Anibalrafas

Mira así se ve la imagen se mantieme en movimiento pero da doble imagen s como se presentan


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Modelo, marca y de ser posible, Chassis de la placa?
para ver en alguna documentación posible


----------



## D@rkbytes

Anibalrafas dijo:


> Hola, yo tengo un problema con mi TV Polaroid, da doble imagen. Pero de una forma extraña, del lado izquierdo la una imagen y del lado derecho da la misma imagen





Anibalrafas dijo:


> Mira así se ve la imagen se mantiene en movimiento pero da doble imagen.


La pregunta y la respuesta, son exactamente lo mismo.
Ambas carecen de información, aparte de repetirse.
No es lo que se requiere para dar un diagnostico a distancia.
La electrónica no se basa en adivinanzas y tampoco nos gusta recurrir a la bola de cristal.

De primera instancia aplicaría un hard reset para ver qué pasa.
Tal vez se desprogramó el primer sector en la espiroqueta y eso afectó a la chafaldrana, provocando un desvío de datos en el magnetrófilo, creando universos paralelos.


----------



## Axelmtz

No se como conectar una Polaroid PTV3215iLED a una  red wifi

*A*lguien me puede decir c*ó*mo por*_*favor *? S*olo aparece cuando le doy al bot*ó*n menu
red y luego me da la opci*ó*n de inalámbrica o *L*an y mi red*.*


----------



## J2C

Axelmtz dijo:


> No se como conectar una Polaroid PTV3215iLED a una  red wifi
> 
> alguien me puede decir como porfavor solo aparece cuando le doy al boton menu
> red y luego me da la opcion de  inalambrica o lan y mi red



Pues lee el Manual del Usuari*o* que ha llegado a tus manos junto al tv.

Sino busca con Google el manual de usuario, leelo detenidamente y sigue las instrucciones, ya que solo eres tu quien tiene dicho tv frente a sus narices.



Salu2.-


----------



## Rafael Cornejo

Alguien sabe donde puedo descargar o tiene el documento update.zip para actualizar el dongle de la tv? Igual es una Polaroid


----------



## Adrean mendez

Hola buenas noches Compañeros*, *este es mi primera vez aqu*í.*
Tengo un problema con mi tv smart 32 *P*olaroid*, *funcionaba bien*,* dej*ó* de funcionar el SMART.
Queda en azul  y dice no hay señal cuando se pone en ese modo.
Ya intent*é* reiniciarlo*,* no deja ni con el botón pequeño de atrás de la tv*.*


----------



## Arteaga221

Hola, espero me puedan ayudar, tengo una smart tv PTV3916iLED, solo me dejo instalar 2 app, Netflix y YouTube,, a cada rato me sale un recuadró diciendo que la capacidad de la memoria está casi llena ( 377 MB disponibles de 4GB), se puede ampliar la memoria,,, ?
Entiendo que con una usb,, pero desconozco el procedimiento,,, de antemano gracias por la ayuda! 
Salu2.


----------



## tcmrchicho95

Hola, e*s*pero est*é*n bien , tengo el problema de logo en una tv marca MITsui modelo  mtv3216iled*,* no sale del logo, *h*e intentado varios m*é*todos y no funciona, *h*e pensado que se necesita un programador especial, si saben la soluci*ó*n a este proble*ma* comentenme, ya que no hay info*rmación* sobre esta tv*,* saludos.


----------



## heidyvanesa19

Arteaga221 dijo:


> Hola, espero me puedan ayudar, tengo una smart tv PTV3916iLED, solo me dejo instalar 2 app, Netflix y YouTube,, a cada rato me sale un recuadró diciendo que la capacidad de la memoria está casi llena ( 377 MB disponibles de 4GB), se puede ampliar la memoria,,, ?
> Entiendo que con una usb,, pero desconozco el procedimiento,,, de antemano gracias por la ayuda!
> Salu2.


Es con una MicroSD pero puest con un adaptador para USB, enciende la TV y luego insertala, te aparecerá "Usar memoria externa como almacenamiento predeterminado" y le das que sí. Pero repito depende, no todos los TV tienen ese Android


----------



## Isrsickone999

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Adjunto el dump para la memoria SPI Flash. Con este he revivido varias TV.


Hola*. ¿*Qu*é* tal*? T*ratar*é* de hacerlo ahorita*. M*uchas gracias*.
¿S*abrás de la actualización que acaba de caer y no deja implementar?


----------



## D@rkbytes

Isrsickone999 dijo:


> *¿S*abrás de la actualización que acaba de caer y no deja implementar?


No sé a qué actualización te refieres, pero si es tema del Aging Mode, mira por aquí: post #55


----------



## ggspm

Hola! Tengo una Polaroid con Android, quiero aumentarle la memoria ram, se puede? 
Alguien me puede ayudar con el procedimiento, consejos por favor?


----------

